# Urg, maybe have gottn a buckling instead of a wether :( Or he has a..



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 20, 2012)

Infection. 

So we just got a wether nigerian dwarf doeling and 'wether' . Well, he has a scrotum. No biggie right? Maybe they crushed his testes? Well, its rather large!  Ill try and get a pic (hes awfully skiddish) but either hes a buck, or has an infection ! I'm realy hoping hes just a buck,  cause that'd be easier to fix (right?????). I felt it (barely) and it was pretty hot. I'll try and figure out how to take his temp (with a human thermomentor.. any advice? LOL!) Any ideas what it could be? When I get the pic it'll be more helpful(right?)

He was born 3/24 /12 so you know his age


----------



## Rockytopsis (Jun 20, 2012)

First thing to do is contact the breeder. Next can you post a picture?
Rocky


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 20, 2012)

If he has his scrotum but was sold as a wether, the may have used a tool to crush the spermatic cords and blood vessels which, if done correctly will sterilize him.  I believe in time, his scrotom would shrink but still be visible with this procedure but I do not know anyone personally who does this (we band and so do our local goat peeps).  I doubt he has an infection from the procedure but swelling could be a side effect I'd imagine.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 20, 2012)

Rocky- I have a (okay) picture I need to uplaod. I havent contacted her yet cause my mom said not too, 

THATS WHAT I MEANT! ((im saying this in a 'Aha! Thanks for saying that!' Way, Im not mad. I just couldnt figure out how to say what you said)) Its pretty large and warm, but if its swelling it would make sense. ''

Im gonna post a pic, but should i put something nest to his scrotum so ya'll can see how big it is, or just a pic of it alone? ((that is so creepy sounding..  )


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you sure he was even wethered in the first place? Or maybe like other people were saying, they crushed the cord. Was he banded? When I got my wethers I thought they still had their "stuff" too, until the seller pointed out the bands.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 20, 2012)

It was probably done right before you picked him up. Hense the heat in the sac from the tissue dieing off inside from using a burdizzo. Swelling and localized heat is normal from this procedure.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 20, 2012)

Hank- Nope, no band, i inspected very 'well' for a band 

Well she would have had an hour to do it, since we called her, asked if we could come out THAT DAY, and like an hour or so later we were there


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Jun 21, 2012)

Hate to give you something else to worry about while your working out if he's a buckling or not but... how old is the doeling? If she's 8wo or more you'd be best to separate them as you don't want an 'oopsie' pregnancy!

I would defiantly ring the breeder and see what she has to say. If she bands you know he's a buckling and can take him back and get him done asap. If she uses a burdizzo and he was just done you'll need to keep an eye on things and make sure they shrink as they should. It is possible to 'miss' with the burdizzo, leaving the buckling in-tacked or only getting one side which leaves him still fertile.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> Hate to give you something else to worry about while your working out if he's a buckling or not but... how old is the doeling? If she's 8wo or more you'd be best to separate them as you don't want an 'oopsie' pregnancy!
> 
> I would defiantly ring the breeder and see what she has to say. If she bands you know he's a buckling and can take him back and get him done asap. If she uses a burdizzo and he was just done you'll need to keep an eye on things and make sure they shrink as they should. It is possible to 'miss' with the burdizzo, leaving the buckling in-tacked or only getting one side which leaves him still fertile.


Oh, well GEE THANKS I NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT  

Yes, she is 3 months old 

I'm gonna call the breeder... I wasnt gonna worry, just see if they get bigger or smaller, but OH NO, KNOW I HAVE TO REMEMBER THAT HE MIGHT GET HIS SIS PREGGO, THANKS TO _SOMEONE_ REMINDING ME! (im yelling out of frustration and funnyest, not actually mad at ya  )


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry! 

Unfortunately that is first hand advise, my DH had a bad habit of turning off the electric fence and forgetting to turn it back on so the buck could just hop over...  He has been threatened with death if he leaves the fence off again but already I have 2 does getting ready to kid and 2 doelings that will be kidding at less than a year old!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> Sorry!
> 
> Unfortunately that is first hand advise, my DH had a bad habit of turning off the electric fence and forgetting to turn it back on so the buck could just hop over...  He has been threatened with death if he leaves the fence off again but already I have 2 does getting ready to kid and 2 doelings that will be kidding at less than a year old!


Lol, its fine !


Oooh.. Thats... Bad... 

How old exacty is 3 months? 15 weeks? Dang, even if he is 2 weeks younger he could still breed her...  
: hopes for healthy births !


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, scary how young they can breed.  Thank you for the luck with these births, the does will be fine but since I don't even have a date on the doelings (DH knew I'd be mad the buck got out _several times_ so didn't tell me ) I just have to keep watching them and make sure I'm their for the births.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

AHA!

He HAS to be a wether OR it dont matter !! Cause she would already pregnant !!! She and the her brothers were all housed together BEFORE we got them. Soooo, even if he IS a buck, she would already be pregnant, cause she would have been living with him for a while. And, he IS a wether cause he would have had to be, unless of course those vets are idiots. and she ISNT pregnant!!! WOOT!!

Oh ya, I'm awesome :bun


Oh my gosh... Yu DH needs a timeout ! LOL


----------

